# De l'obsolescence de l'iPad Mini



## ptibat (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Voilà je me retrouve confronté à un problème quasi existentiel causé par l'envie de renouveler l'achat d'un iPad.

Ex-possesseur  d'un iPad 1 à sa sortie, conservé 6 mois et revendu pour acheter un MB,  je suis de nouveau séduit par l'envie de reprendre un iPad vu que ça a  pas mal évolué depuis 2010 mais ..

iPad 4, iPad mini, les deux me  semblent excellents. J'ai lu un tas de sujets pour tenter de trouver  l'argument choc qui ferait pencher la balance d'un seul côté mais voilà,  elle est toujours au centre.

Le 4 et ses excellentes perfs et  une grande taille, mais un poids que je trouve conséquent en magasin (je  ne plaignais pas du tout du poids de l'iPad 1) alors que je viens de  reposer son petit frère poids plume, le Mini.

À côté de cela, je  sais que le Mini est quasi obsolète mais je manque de recul concernant  l'évolution d'iOS et suis incapable d'apporter un jugement objectif sur  sa durée de vie ..

À votre avis, combien de temps pourrais-je me  servir d'un iPad mini dans d'excellentes conditions avant de commencer à  entrevoir des ralentissements (en sachant que je ne joue qu'à des  petits jeux 2D (angry birds, cut the rope..) et suis un grand  consommateur de web et de séries TV ..  Car c'est là que se situe ma  plus grande crainte : devoir revendre et perdre de l'argent dans un an  (je ne suis pas spécialement fortuné .. !)

Le 4, mis à part le poids, je suis à peu près certain qu'il va tenir le choc pendant quelques années pour mes besoins disons assez sommaires. J'ai aussi quelques réticences pour le temps de chargement assez long (il paraît) et le fait qu'il chauffe plus que ses petits frères.

Voilà, j'espère que  l'un d'entre vous aura l'argument choc qui m'aidera à me décider .. Cela  fait plusieurs jours que je compare, que je retourne en magasin tester  et retester et je ne sais toujours pas .. J'ai décidé d'aller l'acheter  demain soir, mais je sens que je vais repartir sans ^^

J'ai fini par penser qu'il aurait mieux fallu que ce Mini n'existe pas, au moins je n'aurais pas eu le choix !!

Merci de votre aide 

petite  question supplémentaire : la puissance sonore sur les deux appareils  est elle similaire ? J'ai cru comprendre que le Mini avait deux HP sur  le côté, est-ce que cela le rends plus "puissant" ?


----------



## macandco7794 (14 Janvier 2013)

moi j'avais un Ipad 1 que je voulais changer et je me suis posé les mêmes questions car, si à priori, je ne voulais pas de mini, une fois que je l'ai eu en mains j'ai été bluffé et donc... gros dilemme car, c'est vrai que ce dernier est, au final, assez rapide, que l'écran rétina, pour moi, n'apporte pas grand chose et, en plus, il est très léger, limite "gadget" ! Mais j'ai quand même repris un Ipad 4 dont je suis content mais, en fait, sans regretter, je reste interrogatif ! Ca n'aide pas hein ??? lol


----------



## Karb0ne (14 Janvier 2013)

Au contraire moi j'ai pris un iPad mini en remplacement de mon iPad 1. Et bien je ne le regrette pas, il est rapide, légé, l'écran est très bon (bien meilleur que celui de l'iPad1) malgré qu'il ne soit pas retina.

Après savoir si dans 1 ans il ne sera pas obsolète ??? moi je dirai non car mon iPad 1 fonctionnait encore suffisamment bien pour faire ses taches principales: mail, internet, jeux (angry birds, cut the rope, etc.). Et Apple sera obligé de sortir les iOS pour celui-ci pendant au moins 3-4ans comme à son habitude. D'ici là on aura l'iPad 25, avec un Six-Core à 4GHz,  un écran 4K, 5Go de RAM et 1To de stockage...


----------



## MiWii (14 Janvier 2013)

Bah le probleme de l'obsolecence des iBidules se posent toujours...C'est vrai que l'iPad mini est un peu en retard niveau technologie mais aujourd'hui, il fait tres bien ce dont tu as besoin. 


Et il le fera toujours tres bien dans 3-4ans si tu n'es pas specialement un accroc des nouveaux iOs et eventuelle mise à jour. 
Ce qui rend l'appareil obsolete c'est qu'on veut absolument lui mettre le dernier iOs etc etc... alors oui, arrivera le jour ou l'iPad mini ne pourra plus etre mis à jour, comme l'iPad 1 actuellement, mais il en sera de meme pour l'iPad 4 qui ne sera pas non plus eternel ! Et pour autant, la plupart des utilisateurs de l'iPad 1 sont toujours tres satisfait de leur iPad et l'utilise comme au premier jour. 


J'suis passée par tous les iPads du 1 au 3 et le mini (je n'ai juste pas pris le 4... j'ai ici choisi le mini). Et je ne regrette pas d'être passée au mini, il est tellement plus fun d'utilisation ! Et l'ecran plus petit n'est pas vraiment genant, meme pour les series et les films.


L'iPad 2 d'amis que j'ai vu au nouvel an m'a paru d'un coup lourd et encombrant, je ne reviendrais sur ce format pour rien au monde.


----------



## t@ierry (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
je ne suis pas sur d'apporter beaucoup d'eau au moulin, mais bon, voici mon expérience :

Je suis passé de l'iPad 1 à l'iPad mini.

- La taille de l'écran ne me gêne pas, la résolution non plus (mais je n'ai jamais eu de retina...).
- La taille est particulièrement bien adaptée à la lecture d'e-book (ex: kindle ou via Kiosque, pour moi)
- Côté vidéo film TV, ... pas de souci, c'est fluide.
- La saisie de texte (sur le clavier virtuel) n'est pas plus ardue à mon avis.
- et, ça n'aide pas, mais on peut y être sensible, c'est un superbe petit objet... (bluffant, comme déjà dit).

En fait, je m'en sert maintenant plus que le précédent iPad 1, surtout grâce à la lecture d'e-books, plus pratique (léger) à mon goût.

Quelles que soient les performances, je ne pense pas reprendre un iPad (grand format), le format "mini" est exactement ce qui me convient !


t@ierry


----------



## Mickeylol (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis passé par différentes marques personnellement, j'ai possédé un ipad 2 un an avant de le revendre, puis la nexus 7 de google. J'étais sceptique à l'annonce de l'ipad mini car sa fiche technique ne jouait pas en sa faveur, dépassé côté puissance, pas de retina, prix bien plus haut que d'autres 7 pouces...Pourtant j'ai craqué Pour moi le gros avantage reste l'écosystème apple et le choix d'appli et magazines

Comme beaucoup je suis bluffé, je pensais que la puissance serait un frein, pourtant aucun souci pour jeux, iphoto, imovie..bien sur un peu plus lent que l'ipad 4 mais ça reste largement utilisable. La résolution de l'écran me semblait décevante mais finalement sur cette taille on s'y fait vite, et l'écran est par ailleurs très bon (luminosité notamment) Et quel régal coté taille, on l'emporte partout et c'est un poids plume

Dur à dire si tu pourras le conserver longtemps, pour musique surf video je dirais oui ! je pense qu'il aura encore droit a une mise a jour iOS quand meme vu sa récente date de sortie...Comme disait justement un avis précédent, l'ipad 1 reste parfaitement utilisable pour le web ou les films..Bon moi le truc qui me fait douter, c'est qu'on sent quand même qu'apple a sorti ce mini un peu en urgence pour contrer google et amazon...De là à avoir en 2013 un mini retina avec processeur plus puissant, ça ne m'étonnerait pas...


----------



## Nicofieu (26 Janvier 2013)

J'ai un iPad 1 qui me convient encore totalement pour l'usage que j'en ai, surf, jeux, musique en streaming, etc

J'ai acheté le mini, j'en suis carrément fan ! Modèle 3g, toujours avec moi dans ma sacoche, je l'embarque partout et je l'utilise très souvent, beaucoup plus souvent que je n'avais utilisé l'iPad 1 en son temps, finalement trop grand pour se promener avec et pas assez discret, je trouve qu'une tablette 10' n'est pas encore passe partout, ca me fait toujours bizarre quand je vois qqun occupé sur une tablette 10', c'est trop grand.

Je ne reviendrai jamais à une tablette 10' en usage mobile, mon iPad 1 est au mur de ma cuisine et il est à cet égard, au parfait endroit pour son usage domestique.


----------



## dada69 (29 Janvier 2013)

où tu as vu que l'ipad mini était obsolète ?

c'est le dernier modèle sorti

il fonctionne parfaitement et quand tu l'as pris en main une seule fois tu n'as plus envie de retourner à l'ancien format qui fait dorénavant office de dinosaure et surtout d'enclume

Apple essai de nous faire croire que A5<A5X<A6X

c'est un argument pour vendre du matos
en pratique tu trouveras nombre d'essais live qui montrent que toutes ces machines ont le même temps de réponse
dis-toi aussi que le parc ipad2 ipad3 (iso perd que 2) ipad mini est gigantesque
les développeurs ne vont surtout pas sortir des applications qui ne tournent pas sur ces plateformes cela serait se tirer une balle dans le pied

prends un mini, économise les 170&#8364; d'écart et profite


----------



## Bubblefreddo (29 Janvier 2013)

Argument pour l'ipad4 retina: si tu as besoin de lire des A4 en PDF, le mini n'est pas assez grand...


----------



## bokeh (30 Janvier 2013)

Sauf à le mettre en position paysage et avec une app qui gère les pdf mieux que ne le fait iBooks.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Janvier 2013)

En mode paysage, tu ne peux avoir la feuille complète... Perso, ça me dérange de ne pas voir le doc entièrement! 
Après, c'est sans doute aussi une question d'habitude


----------

